# Ticks



## billski (May 12, 2009)

Been finding more and more ticks on me these days when bushwhacking.  Kind of a hassle especially when I bring the kids along, who just seem to be a magnet for them.  Some areas are worse than others, but I can't really find a way to predict it.  

What are you finding?


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 12, 2009)

Article up here on Sunday paper said there is an increase in the number of tick treated cases being treated in both physicians and vets offices in St Lawrence County . Heretofore almost a non issue . 

Article went on to say the exceptionally DRY winter was a stimulant and apparently the little beasts can actually thrive beneath the surface in such dry  winter conditions -- Crapola


----------



## billski (May 12, 2009)

http://www.wildlife.state.nh.us/Wildlife/Wildlife_PDFs/badbugs.pdf


----------



## Marc (May 12, 2009)

It helps to have a beautiflul girlfriend so that you may check each other over for them.

/giggity


----------



## wa-loaf (May 12, 2009)

Marc said:


> It helps to have a beautiflul girlfriend so that you may check each other over for them.
> 
> /giggity



It must take a long time to get through all that wool ...


----------



## Mildcat (May 12, 2009)

Ticks still give me the heebee jeebee's. Hiking a couple of years ago I cut through a field to save time and when I got to the other side I had a chit load of ticks climbing up my legs. Not fun.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (May 12, 2009)

Bushwacking is for sure one of the best ways to get some ticks......hike on established trails trying to avoid brushing against bushes and high grasses if you want to avoid ticks. Wearing bug repellent helps, especially Deet IMHO.


----------



## Johnskiismore (May 12, 2009)

Definately ticks have become an issue in the last 4-5 years, I can think of three people I know that have already gotten ticks this hikikng season.


----------



## billski (May 13, 2009)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Bushwacking is for sure one of the best ways to get some ticks......hike on established trails trying to avoid brushing against bushes and high grasses if you want to avoid ticks. Wearing bug repellent helps, especially Deet IMHO.



Geez, you're no fun!  That's like skiing on the blue trails along with 80% of the rest of New England:lol:

Hugging moose is another good way to get them.  According to NHF&G:  "In an average year, most moose will host about                35,000 ticks, but in a good year for ticks, moose can become infested                with up to 160,000 ticks per moose -- about 50 ticks per square                inch of hide"

Apparently Permethrin works well when applied to the clothing.  Kills ticks on contact.


----------



## Chris Sullivan (May 13, 2009)

I, would not recommend relying on deet. I’ve sprayed myself with 60% the last two days and still picked off 15ticks.


----------



## billski (May 13, 2009)

Chris Sullivan said:


> I, would not recommend relying on deet. I’ve sprayed myself with 60% the last two days and still picked off 15ticks.



I've never relied 100% on any chemical agent.  If I'm in any area I suspect, I wear long sleeves tucked in,, long pants, rubber bands on the legs, still spray like hell on all clothing intersections, etc.  and still check all over afterwards. I try to avoid brushing up against anything.   It's become a real PITA.  To think, 30 years ago we were bitching about the gypsy moth caterpillar crap.  :blink:


----------



## Mildcat (May 13, 2009)

Chris Sullivan said:


> I, would not recommend relying on deet. I’ve sprayed myself with 60% the last two days and still picked off 15ticks.



I'm glad I read this *after* I went hiking today.  I used the Off with 98% deet and didn't pick up any blood sucking hitchhikers. I reapplied it before the descent too.


----------



## Mildcat (May 13, 2009)

billski said:


> To think, 30 years ago we were bitching about the gypsy moth caterpillar crap.  :blink:



Last summer I saw a tree where you could still see the marks from the tinfoil and Vaseline. Brought back memories.


----------

